# Crossover heute kostenlos

## schachti

Vielleicht interessant für den einen oder anderen, der Windows-Anwendungen unter Linux benutzen möchte/muss: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/Windows-Software-unter-Linux-und-Mac-OS-X-CodeWeavers-verschenkt-Crossover--/meldung/118024.

----------

## tazinblack

suuper,

danke für den Hinweis!

----------

## mattes

Danke  :Exclamation:  den Server hats schon hingelegt   :Shocked: 

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hmmm, also runtergeladen hab ich mir Crossover Linux Pro auch, aber die E-Mail mit der Seriennummer ist bei mir noch nicht eingetroffen..?!

Wie sieht es bei euch aus?

----------

## SvenFischer

... bei mir kam auch nichts. Versuch diesen Link, bei mir hat es heute geklappt:

http://register.codeweavers.com

Was nicht funktioniert ist dann die Vollversion runterzuladen, nur die Trial. Da ich aber nicht weiss wie ich die entsperren kann ist mir das zu risky und warte...

----------

## schachti

Bei mir ist die Seriennummer angekommen - habe sie aber auch direkt nach dem Lesen des Artikel beantragt.  :Wink: 

----------

## tazinblack

Also wenn ich mich recht erinnere und das ist in meinem Alter gar nicht mehr so einfach   :Very Happy:  , stand bei registrieren doch, dass man die SN innerhalb von x Tagen erhält??!

Inzwischen steht da übrigens folgendes :

"Due to an incredible amount of serial number users trying to register in a short amount of time, this site has slowed to a crawl. We have extended the time period for your registration until November 30th, 2008. Please feel free to come back and register anytime before that date. It will help load on our server. Thanks!"

Bisher hab ich aber auch noch keine Lizenz erhalten

----------

## Knieper

Langsam kommen sie voran, mein Code kam eben auch. Frag mich nur noch, was ich damit mache, vermisse ja seit Jahren keine Windowssoftware?! Vlt. doch mal wieder ein Spielchen fernab von vice, mame, scummvm und dosbox?

----------

## tazinblack

So, 

jetzt hab ich auch ne Lizenz bekommen. Wenn ich das richtig sehe, gibts da zum Download die proefessional Version 7.1.0.

In Portage ist nur Version 6.2.0 drin.

Hat da schon jemand ein ebuild zu oder verwendet Ihr den shell installer?

----------

## Wolle

 *tazinblack wrote:*   

> Hat da schon jemand ein ebuild zu oder verwendet Ihr den shell installer?

 

Ich hab den Installer verwendet - mich hat etwas verwirrt, dass in meinem KDE-Menü die Crossover-Gruppe nach der Installation nicht eingetragen war. Nach einem Reboot war sie dann da, Aus- und Einloggen hätte vielleicht auch gereicht. Das kenne ich von Gentoo anders.

Und dann geht's mir wie Knieper, ich hab auch nix, was ich da installieren könnte... naja fast nichts. Was mir dann wieder gut gefiel, man kann aus der Liste einfach auswählen, was installiert werden soll, dann wird das runtergeladen, installiert und läuft (getestet mit Microsoft Word-Viewer 2003). Das wiederum kenne ich von Gentoo nicht anders, naja doch... ich hab mir die EULA angesehen...

Wieso bin ich nirgendsnienich nach meiner "serial number for CrossOver" gefragt worden?

----------

## dertobi123

Hi Wolle!  :Wink: 

 *Wolle wrote:*   

> Wieso bin ich nirgendsnienich nach meiner "serial number for CrossOver" gefragt worden?

 

Die Seriennummer brauchts zur Installation nicht, man lädt das Archiv herunter, installiert es - fertig. Ist doch auch mal nett zu sehen, dass es kommerzielle Software gibt, die auf eh technisch unwirksame Kopierschutzversuche verzichtet  :Razz: 

----------

## firefly

 *Wolle wrote:*   

>  *tazinblack wrote:*   Hat da schon jemand ein ebuild zu oder verwendet Ihr den shell installer? 
> 
> Ich hab den Installer verwendet - mich hat etwas verwirrt, dass in meinem KDE-Menü die Crossover-Gruppe nach der Installation nicht eingetragen war. Nach einem Reboot war sie dann da, Aus- und Einloggen hätte vielleicht auch gereicht. Das kenne ich von Gentoo anders.
> 
> Und dann geht's mir wie Knieper, ich hab auch nix, was ich da installieren könnte... naja fast nichts. Was mir dann wieder gut gefiel, man kann aus der Liste einfach auswählen, was installiert werden soll, dann wird das runtergeladen, installiert und läuft (getestet mit Microsoft Word-Viewer 2003). Das wiederum kenne ich von Gentoo nicht anders, naja doch... ich hab mir die EULA angesehen...
> ...

 

crossover hat an dem tag ne zeitlang eine version zum download angeboten, welche unlocked war. Sprich hatte den vollen Funktionsumfang ohne serial number

----------

## Wolle

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Hi Wolle! 
> 
>  *Wolle wrote:*   Wieso bin ich nirgendsnienich nach meiner "serial number for CrossOver" gefragt worden? 
> 
> Die Seriennummer brauchts zur Installation nicht, man lädt das Archiv herunter, installiert es - fertig. Ist doch auch mal nett zu sehen, dass es kommerzielle Software gibt, die auf eh technisch unwirksame Kopierschutzversuche verzichtet 

 

Hi Tobi   :Very Happy: 

Ich hab mich ja auch nur gewundert. Kommerzielle Software ohne Kopierschutz finde ich völlig normal. Ich kenne es nur eben so, dass die Lizenznummer irgendwo versenkt wird. Aber mir soll's recht sein.

Ich wollte eigentlich auch nur mal sehen, wie das CrossOver jetzt aussieht, und wie weit man ist. Nunja, ich hätte nie gedacht, dass man bei dem Microsoft-Zeugs überhaupt so weit kommen kann. Respekt!

 *firefly wrote:*   

> crossover hat an dem tag ne zeitlang eine version zum download angeboten, welche unlocked war. Sprich hatte den vollen Funktionsumfang ohne serial number

 

Das kann es sein. Ich hab aus irgendeinem Heise-Forumsbeitrag einen Link zum Download des Installers benutzt und nur darauf geachtet, dass der Link irgendwo auf codeweavers.com landete.

----------

## dertobi123

 *Wolle wrote:*   

> Ich wollte eigentlich auch nur mal sehen, wie das CrossOver jetzt aussieht, und wie weit man ist. Nunja, ich hätte nie gedacht, dass man bei dem Microsoft-Zeugs überhaupt so weit kommen kann. Respekt!

 

Ajo, grad das Office-Getüddel läuft eigentlich erschreckend gut.

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *tazinblack wrote:*   

> So, 
> 
> jetzt hab ich auch ne Lizenz bekommen. Wenn ich das richtig sehe, gibts da zum Download die proefessional Version 7.1.0.
> 
> In Portage ist nur Version 6.2.0 drin.
> ...

 

ich hab das ebuild in mein lokales overlay kopiert und passend umbenannt, funktionierte auf anhieb! im ebuild  selbst steht ja auch nichts versions relevantes....

----------

## SvenFischer

Mal abgesehen von Office XP, das ich schon seit vielen Jahren unter Crossover Office wverwende (alte Bezeichnung, heute nur noch Crossover), BRAUCHE ich den Winrar, um so maches Archiv zu öffnen (besonders die .rar Dateien mit Passwort, obwohl ein Dialog in Ark erscheint klappt das nicht).

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> BRAUCHE ich den Winrar, um so maches Archiv zu öffnen (besonders die .rar Dateien mit Passwort, obwohl ein Dialog in Ark erscheint klappt das nicht).

 

die leier kenne ich auch schon zu genüge, deswegen entpacke ich solche arschive nur noch mit der konsole und zwar mit unrar.

eine alternative wäre file-roller, der kann auch gescheit mit passwort geschützten rars und co umgehen, benötigt aber gnome libs....Last edited by AmonAmarth on Sun Nov 02, 2008 9:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Wolle

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> Mal abgesehen von Office XP, das ich schon seit vielen Jahren unter Crossover Office wverwende (alte Bezeichnung, heute nur noch Crossover), BRAUCHE ich den Winrar, um so maches Archiv zu öffnen (besonders die .rar Dateien mit Passwort, obwohl ein Dialog in Ark erscheint klappt das nicht).

 

bei mir macht app-arch/unrar sowas, auch in Dutzende Dateien gestückelt und mit Passwort.

----------

## doedel

Auch wenn schon ein paar Tage alt, unrar kann bei mir nicht jedes rar Archiv entpacken.

Ich habe immer wieder rars die sich nur mit winrar entpacken lassen.

----------

